#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How can I automatically flag for followup all messages that are moved to a folder

## dcgrove

Hello, I would like to automatically flag for followup all emails that are moved to a specific folder.  Is there any way to create a rule for this?  I didn't see any options to allow the rules engine to monitor the folder for any messages.  I am using outlook 2007 on Windows 7.

Thanks!

----------


## ianh

Are you already using a rule to move the message to the folder or are you manually moving them?
If your using a rule already there is a "flag message for follow up at this time" option in the rules wizard. Its on the "what do you wan to do with the message" section

----------


## dcgrove

When I wrote this post, I was using my iPhone to move messages to a folder on my exchange account when I was away to make sure I followed up on them.  When i would get back to the office, I would flag them all and move them back to the inbox.  I wanted to skip this and have them automatically flagged when moved to the folder.  However, with the IOS 5, it is all a moot point as I can flag messages directly from my phone.


Thanks!
Clayton Grove

----------

